

Sudo npm stfu - eloisius
http://flipstewart.com/2014/11/08/sudo-npm-stfu/

======
boards2x
Isn't it safer/preferable to install stuff in $HOME? ie. in $HOME/.npmrc
having prefix = /home/[user]/.local then use npm install -g, if must?

